# New life for an old wardrobe(?)



## sandchip (Dec 19, 2013)

An elderly lady gave this to my daddy back in the mid 70s. We always wanted to restore it, but it just sat in his shop, because neither we nor anybody else could figure out how this thing was originally. I showed it to several people who knew early furniture and got the same response (?). The last one told me that I might as well take the door off and make a display cabinet out of it.

 So, I removed the door which was original, but only covered about 3/4 of the opening and had been moved from the bottom to the top at some point early in the life of this piece. I cleaned it up good, patched where the 2 shelves had been removed at some point in time. I had some 1/2" glass cut for shelves, with the front corners clipped so I could run a rope light in the corners, up the side, across the top, and back down. Drilled so I could use adjustable shelf clips, 2 on each side for a total of 8 per shelf.

 A couple of the pictures show where a smoothing plane was used to dress the boards. The morning sun happened to hit just right on the side the other day. The side boards are 16" wide. There's also a close-up of one of the hooks that run across the back and sides.

 Anyway, I've got somewhere to display my meager pottery collection now. I like the way the primitive nature of the cabinet and pottery compliment each other. Just wish my Daddy was here to share it with me.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 19, 2013)

*


----------



## sandchip (Dec 19, 2013)

*


----------



## sandchip (Dec 19, 2013)

*


----------



## sandchip (Dec 19, 2013)

*


----------



## MNJars (Dec 19, 2013)

I really like it, and it works great with the pottery.  Nicely done!  That 1/2" glass looks thick!


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 19, 2013)

The perfect frame for your "meager" HA! pottery collection, wonder if you can get a paint analysis as to age and previous colors if any but I wouldnt change a thing, its stunning!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 19, 2013)

cobaltbot said:
			
		

> The perfect frame for your "meager" HA! pottery collection, wonder if you can get a paint analysis as to age and previous colors if any but I wouldnt change a thing, its stunning!



Best I can tell, it was red, then white and then the dark brown.  Yeah, I couldn't bring myself to strip it.  Besides, I can look inside if I want to see the bare pine.  Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## epackage (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautiful piece and you did it justice by saving it and using it that way....


----------



## Sand_pontil (Dec 19, 2013)

I love it. Really into old cupboards/cabinets and such


----------



## glass man (Dec 22, 2013)

WONDERFUL!!! JAMIE


----------



## Xaquin (Jan 16, 2014)

absolutely beautiful. anyone would be proud to have that in their home.


----------



## GACDIG (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice job on the wardrobe.


----------

